# oh For the Wings of a Dove/Hear my Prayer



## banjobongo (Sep 18, 2012)

*Hear my Prayer/oh For the Wings of a Dove*

hi folks
in your expert opinion what is the most beautiful version of this beautiful piece of music, by Mendlssohn?
I have two versions:
Hear my Prayer/oh For the Wings of a Dove, Westminster Abbey Choir/Ely & Worcester Cathedral Choirs
"Hor mein Bitten, Herr", Vienna Boys' Choir.
Any nicer ones I should listen to?
thanks in advance!
BB


----------

